# Christmas gifts ideas? (Survival/Prep based)



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I think I've decided I want to get my son a knife for Christmas. I'm thinking Ka Bar. Was hoping for some suggestions what to get him. Only catch is I want to get it from Black River Outpost. (gotta support our own)

So browse and give me some suggestions. Would love to hear any other Christmas gifts ideas as well. And stocking stuffers! I've already planned on some basic car bags as mentioned in another post.

Knives & Blades
Black River Outpost - Outdoor Survival Gear and more...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

lifestraw! and the kabar.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Which Kabar?! I know nothing about them. I just know he loves knives.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The USMC kabar is a real classic. History lesson along with a great knife.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

How old is he and what will he use the knife for?
A good lock blade pocket knife is hard to beat.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

He's 23 (yea I was like 3 when I had him *cough*) 
He's always collected knives since he was a teenager. He better not be fighting with them or I'll kick his hind end. He better be using them camping or something....


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Lifestraw is a great gift. I have been asking for more mundane things though. Since we're planning on bugging-IN (and haveseveral people we plan on joining us), we're asking for things like blankets, etc.

10-Pk. of Disaster Blankets, Gray - 292260, Blankets & Throws at Sportsman's Guide

Also things like extra boxes of the bags our vacuum sealer uses. Extra cast iron, etc.

Remember one of the many prepper motto's...
One is none, two is one.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

https://blackriveroutpost.3dcartstores.com/mobile/SE-11-Function-Survival-Tool-_p_580.html

Looks like a good stocking stuffer to me anyway.

I like the black handled kabar on that site. Looks a little more expensive but.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

That does look like a good stocking stuffer, thanks!

I was leaning towards this knife... Ka-Bar US Military Fighting Knife - Foliage Green


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

But maybe just cause green's my favorite color


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh that's the one I meant. It has a better sheath. The thing that goes on your belt. Its just newer.

https://blackriveroutpost.3dcartstores.com/mobile/Gerber-Blades-LMF-II-ASEK--Coyote-Brown_p_162.html

I really like that one too!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have been carrying one of these as my standard pocket knife for about 6 months and I absolutely LOVE it.

http://www.amazon.com/Kershaw-1660-Onion-Folding-SpeedSafe/dp/B0009VC9Y0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1416950076&sr=8-1&keywords=kershaw+1660+leek

Unfortunately, Rob Roy does not have this on his site. I would suggest a couple Life Straws from Rob then buy the Kershaw from Amazon as that is pretty good price too. (I paid quite a bit more than that.)


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I was going to suggest a fully stocked bunker, but I see you want to 'conserve cash'. 

Along with the knife, maybe you'll want to get him a sharpening kit. I'd stay away from the electric ones, since you don't have a generator in place. Probably he doesn't have one either.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Dang how am I ever going to decide?!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kahlan,

Any Ka Bar will do, he'll love it I assure you.

Slippy

On a totally separate note, someone suggested a wonderful stocking stuffer on another thread and I just thought I'd throw it out since we're all getting into the Christmas Spirit with Kahlan's thread;

Its the Go Girl; Female Urination Device or FUD. Women can pee standing up with Go Girl | Go Girl Female Urination Device


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Last year every one got a pack of batteries, a small flashlight, hand sanitizer, and energy bars in their stockings!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Kahlan,
> 
> Any Ka Bar will do, he'll love it I assure you.
> 
> ...


HAHAHA!!! That has to right up there with the Wizzinator as one of the funniest products ever!

The Whizzinator Touch - The Most Realistic Synthetic Urine System Device by Alternative Lifestyle Systems


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Last year every one got a pack of batteries, a small flashlight, hand sanitizer, and energy bars in their stockings!


What'd I just say Inor?

I love being right!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> What'd I just say Inor?


I was thinking the EXACT same thought, probably as you were typing!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> HAHAHA!!! That has to right up there with the Wizzinator as one of the funniest products ever!
> 
> The Whizzinator Touch - The Most Realistic Synthetic Urine System Device by Alternative Lifestyle Systems


Anybody else get caught by your wife looking at this website? Guess who's got some 'splainin' to do...

DAMN YOU INOR!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> What'd I just say Inor?
> 
> I love being right!


What did I miss, Slippy? I guess you are referring to the other thread where you were joking around about eating kitties and I just went back to answering a post about crickets and packrats. I'm glad you can have a laugh. I don't mind. I tend to take things very literally and also tend to stick to the topic of the thread. Oh well, ha ha ha. LOL.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That whizinator thing is for cheating on a drug test. There's a video online of a young lady with one on. She has a dress on and it looks like she uses it to pee on a friend. Of course its fake urine. 


I had to take a pre employment drug test the other day. I never thought id be so happy to take a drug test. It usually means you are hired so. Its a prescription drug company on IT.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> What did I miss, Slippy? I guess you are referring to the other thread where you were joking around about eating kitties and I just went back to answering a post about crickets and packrats. I'm glad you can have a laugh. I don't mind. I tend to take things very literally and also tend to stick to the topic of the thread. Oh well, ha ha ha. LOL.


RN

It is just a little misunderstanding, nothing aimed at you, please accept my sincerest apologies. 

Slip


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I like knives. Here's a few knives I like. Don't ask me which one to get, you need to get them all, this is a full on Pokemon gotta collect them all thing.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> RN
> 
> It is just a little misunderstanding, nothing aimed at you, please accept my sincerest apologies.
> 
> Slip


No apology needed whatsoever. I've been the odd one out most of my life - I'm used to it. I was never allowed to be frivolous or silly - that would have been disrespectful and deserving of a belt with a lasting impression of a buckle. I don't join in the joking because I don't know how it will come off. So there's my confession. No excuses, it just is. I still hope to make meaningful contributions and I will say that you've made me laugh more than a few times.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I've always been drawn to that Gerber LMF but just have never bitten the bullet and bought one. Gerber has an excellent reputation and I would not hesitate to own another. That said the USMC Ka-Bar is a classic and I've yearned for one of them for a couple of years now. Unfortunately I suffer from Lackus Fundus, it's a fairly common syndrome caused by children that want to eat regularly.

-Infidel


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Put this in his stocking - Cold Steel Nightshade Series Push Blade II

And this under the tree - Ka-Bar Black Short Fighting Knife - Black


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> I think I've decided I want to get my son a knife for Christmas. I'm thinking Ka Bar. Was hoping for some suggestions what to get him. Only catch is I want to get it from Black River Outpost. (gotta support our own)
> 
> So browse and give me some suggestions. Would love to hear any other Christmas gifts ideas as well. And stocking stuffers! I've already planned on some basic car bags as mentioned in another post.
> 
> ...


Thank you Kahlan. I sincerely appreciate that. Personally, I love the Ka-Bar USMC Knife. It's classy looking, but just as rugged as the others. The green Ka-Bar is significantly larger in size, in case that matters.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> Put this in his stocking - Cold Steel Nightshade Series Push Blade II
> 
> And this under the tree - Ka-Bar Black Short Fighting Knife - Black


Heck. I may do this for my son too. I do like these.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

If he is like minded, then just get some fish hooks, space blankets and etc. I would be extremely happy. But if you bought me a GI Joe, I would be happy too. But you only look 23, !!!!!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> No apology needed whatsoever. I've been the odd one out most of my life - I'm used to it. I was never allowed to be frivolous or silly - that would have been disrespectful and deserving of a belt with a lasting impression of a buckle. I don't join in the joking because I don't know how it will come off. So there's my confession. No excuses, it just is. I still hope to make meaningful contributions and I will say that you've made me laugh more than a few times.


RN -

You just jump right in the middle of chaos usually created by Slippy or me. We do not mind and I am sure you will come off better than either of us. :lol:

Yes - you make meaningful contributions; I actually read all of your posts.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> RN -
> 
> You just jump right in the middle of chaos usually created by Slippy or me. We do not mind and I am sure you will come off better than either of us. :lol:
> 
> Yes - you make meaningful contributions; I actually read all of your posts.


Ahhhh, you big teddy bear......


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> No apology needed whatsoever. I've been the odd one out most of my life - I'm used to it. I was never allowed to be frivolous or silly - that would have been disrespectful and deserving of a belt with a lasting impression of a buckle.* I don't join in the joking because I don't know how it will come off. *So there's my confession. No excuses, it just is. I still hope to make meaningful contributions and I will say that you've made me laugh more than a few times.


RNP,

Just go ahead and make fun of Slippy and Inor, then just put a smiley after it like :lol:

And we'll all laugh and agree with you (even if we don't fully understand!)

AJ


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Jeep said:


> If he is like minded, then just get some fish hooks, space blankets and etc. I would be extremely happy. But if you bought me a GI Joe, I would be happy too. But you only look 23, !!!!!!!


You're my new best friend Jeep!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Shouldn't you be in school missy?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

James m said:


> Shouldn't you be in school missy?


How _you_ doin??


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Im doing. How's you.
I used to get that a lot. I got pulled over for speeding once by a younger looking cop. He comes up to the window. He eventually asks why im not in school. I had to look forward to not laugh and told him im 23. But I guess the jig is up pretty soon. The other day someone at a pizza parlor brought out my slices and called me sir. Next step senior discount.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

James m said:


> Im doing. How's you.
> I used to get that a lot. I got pulled over for speeding once by a younger looking cop. He comes up to the window. He eventually asks why im not in school. I had to look forward to not laugh and told him im 23. But I guess the jig is up pretty soon. The other day someone at a pizza parlor brought out my slices and called me sir. Next step senior discount.


At age 42, I stopped at a Macs and ordered a soft drink, $0.78. When the young lady gives me the change back, it has a quarter in it and sort of stare at the change in my hand and she says, "I gave you your senior discount." OUCH!


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

paraquack said:


> At age 42, I stopped at a Macs and ordered a soft drink, $0.78. When the young lady gives me the change back, it has a quarter in it and sort of stare at the change in my hand and she says, "I gave you your senior discount." OUCH!


Saving money never hurt so bad, eh?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> Heck. I may do this for my son too. I do like these.


Just remember if you do then make sure to tell them I referred you and maybe Rob Roy will put something in my stocking for Christmas


----------

